# Ryan Gracie Found Dead At Age 33



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was taken from Gracie.com:

Ryan Gracie dies
Fighter was in jail in Sao Paulo


News to make the fighting world tremble. According to news carried by Globo TV, the black belt Ryan Gracie was found dead in the cell where he was being held at a police station in Sao Paulo after having been accused of car theft yesterday in the city of Sao Paulo. According to the Sao Paulo State Secretariat of Public Safety, Ryan was alone in the cell.

GRACIEMAG.com sympathizes with the Gracie family and should be back shortly with further information as to Ryan’s death.

10:24

According to the G1 news:

“Ryan was sent to the 91st DP, after having toxicology exams done at the central IML at around 2:30 am. He arrived at the police station in Vila Leopoldina at 3 am. According to the officer on call of the 15th Police District police officer Daniella Ranna, where the athlete’s case was registered for having tried to steal a motorcycle, he was sent to the 91st DP because it is a traffic station. From there, he would have been seen to the “most recommendable” location.

According to the SSP, at around 7am, when policemen at the station were checking the cells with their detainees, they found the fighter fallen in a corner. They entered and confirmed that he was dead. At around 10 am, coroners were already at the location to do the necessary exams and send the body to the institute


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Too bad, he was a good fighter. A dumbass, but a good fighter.
RIP


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

~ Rip ~


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Do they have a COD? That sucks.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah this was only hours after he stole a car and attempted to steal another one. He died in jail.

mmaweekly.com:


> Ryan Gracie was arrested yesterday in Sao Paulo after he tried to steal a motorcycle at knife point from it's owner.
> 
> According to the biggest newspaper in Brazil, O Globo, Ryan used a kitchen knife to make the assault. The owner of the motorcycle said that he gave the motorcycle to Ryan and steped away. But, while Ryan was trying to start the motorcycle, the owner hit him with his helmet knocking Ryan to the ground with others also helping to detain Ryan.
> 
> Also reported was that Ryan had stolen a Toyota Corolla from a elderly person around 65 years old, but that he had a crashed the car before attempting to take the motorcycle.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

He was completely out of his mind, full of drugs.... 
Reading the brazilian news, the other people in jail said he started to have convultions and all that..
he had to be on drugs to steal a car, he has enough money....


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

i know alot of people didnt like ryan but he was a good fighter and this is just sad,thats wot drugs can do to u.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

liquid crack was what he used, as far as the brazilian press know so far...


----------



## RobZombie (Nov 12, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Yeah this was only hours after he stole a car and attempted to steal another one. He died in jail.
> 
> mmaweekly.com:


Dudes got balls taking a swing at a BJJ blackbelt. 

Anyway yeah its sad what drugs can do to somebody.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm quite sure the motorcycle guy didn't get any punches because Ryan was wayyyyy to fucked up with all the drugs.. updates are that three drugs were found in his body, crack, cocaine and marijuana...

from brazil:


> Segundo o médico, o exame constatou que, além de um remédio para controlar a ansiedade, o atleta também tinha consumido cocaína, maconha e uma mistura que pode se cocaína ou crack. "Ele comentou também que fez uso de narcóticos", afirmou Faria.


The doctor said, the toxicological test proved that, besides a anxiety control medicine, the athlete also had taken cocaine, marijuana and a mixture that might be cocaine or crack in a different way. "He said also that he used narcotics", afirmed Faria.



> Segundo Sabino, durante o tempo que esteve com Gracie na delegacia, ele administrou diversos medicamentos tranqüilizantes para acalmá-lo. De acordo com o médico, logo depois do exame toxicológico feito no IML, Gracie tomou Haldol injetável (medicamento indicado para tratamento de pacientes psicóticos estáveis), duas ampolas de Fenergan (antialérgico em que um dos efeitos colaterias é sonolência), dois comprimidos de Topamax (remédio para enxaqueca), dois comprimidos de Dienpax (tranqüilizante) e um OmniPlex (relaxante). “Não consegui sedá-lo. Consegui deixá-lo mais mole", afirmou.


This is about the psychiatrist that was with him. 

Says Sabino; while the time he was with Gracie in the police dept, he gave many tranquilizers to calm Ryan. According to the doctor, right after the toxicological test made in the "IML", Gracie took injectable Haldol (medicine for stable psychotic condition), two shots of Fenergan (anti allergic that one of the effects is to be sleppy), two tablets of Topamax (medicine for headache), two tablets of Dienpax (tranquilizer) and one tablet of OmniPlex (to relax). "I couldn't sedate him. I only could make him "slower/softer(idk how to translate that kind of "mole"), he affirmed.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

A sad, but unfortunately fitting, end to a sad, troubled life. He had so much potential. My condolences to his family.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Terrible. Just like the principal guy from South Park always says "Drugs are bad. Okay"

RIP.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Sad news, Ryan Gracie was a pretty cool guy.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

am i the only one who doesn't have sympathy for someone who was high on crack, stole a car and a motorcycle, and died by od in a jail cell?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

anton said:


> am i the only one who doesn't have sympathy for someone who was high on crack, stole a car and a motorcycle, and died by od in a jail cell?


Probably, no-one wants to get addicted to hard drugs and commit crimes, remember that. Nobody looks ahead a few years and decides thats where they wanna be.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

ok, so let's say you're driving down the street and some crack head runs up, throws you out of your car and drives away...

you're telling me you're going to sit back and say 'well, he's made some mistakes in his life, so its ok"

gimme a break.

everyone makes mistakes, not everyone ends up addicted to crack, stealing cars, and overdosing in a jail cell...this result is left for the true fsck ups.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No one is excusing his behavior Anton but it sad anytime someone dies at a young age. Ryan fucked up a lot in his life but it is real sad that he overdosed.

Ryan was possibly the most skilled MMA fighter out of all the Gracie's he just could never get his head together.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

don't get me wrong, i feel for the gracie family, but i have no sympathy for ryan whatsoever.

pretty cowardly act to steal 2 vehicles and overdose in jail and leave behind a great family that loves you.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

anton said:


> ok, so let's say you're driving down the street and some crack head runs up, throws you out of your car and drives away...
> 
> you're telling me you're going to sit back and say 'well, he's made some mistakes in his life, so its ok"
> 
> ...



Why do people always jump to this absolutely retarded "Well if he stole from you/raped your siser/ killed a member of your family etc." argument. I mean, no I would not be thinking "Ah the poor guy." Why? Because I would not be thinking objectively anyway, so my views woud go out the window. Its like saying "Ah you think stealing is wrong eh? Well what if you needed food for your family?" Its the stupidest argument ever.
No after that rant, I don't understand people who don't feel sympathy for other people, no matter what someone has done, I still feel pity if bad things happen to them.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think anyone is defending Ryan Anton. I think people are saying that is sad that he never pulled his life together.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

He obviously had demons. You could always tell when he fought. Even in interviews he always seemed angry. Hopefully he finds the peace in death he couldnt find in life. 



> Originally Posted by anton
> ok, so let's say you're driving down the street and some crack head runs up, throws you out of your car and drives away...
> 
> you're telling me you're going to sit back and say 'well, he's made some mistakes in his life, so its ok"
> ...


I see what you are saying. I guess as a fan its hard not to feel for the guy though. I will also say that Im not too surprised. I know that he got into alot of street fights before he went pro, and was considered a bit of a thug.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

You can not feel sorry for him if you want, but the situation doesn't warrent you voicing your opinion on it. Some things can go unsaid. Its a shame that his potential has been wasted.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Im very sorry for his family, and yes it's a shame about his talent wasted i wish it could have gone to someone more deserving.

RIP?? no chance.

He's gone, and thats good as far as im concerned, he could of hurt somebody.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Im very sorry for his family, and yes it's a shame about his talent wasted i wish it could have gone to someone more deserving.
> 
> RIP?? no chance.
> 
> He's gone, and thats good as far as im concerned, he could of hurt somebody.


thank you.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What a complete waste of talent that guy was.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

My condolences to his family, it's a shame to see a life extinquished by stupid actions, like hitting the crack pipe and OD'ing. 

I'll say RIP, just because it's still a life lost and I think he deserves as much, even though it's evident he was a f**k up.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Im very sorry for his family, and yes it's a shame about his talent wasted i wish it could have gone to someone more deserving.
> 
> RIP?? no chance.
> 
> He's gone, and thats good as far as im concerned, he could of hurt somebody.


Obviously when someone dies and you feel it was for the best because they were dangerous they do not deserve to rest in peace.

Should I tag that with [sarcasm/]?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

anton said:


> am i the only one who doesn't have sympathy for someone who was high on crack, stole a car and a motorcycle, and died by od in a jail cell?


I have sympathy with him BECAUSE of that. Drugs are hell. (I also have sympathy with all the thousands of prople who die in Rio DeJaneiro because of crime and violence, just aint right).

But well, he did this to himself and had it coming.... still tragic...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

News like this is never good. My sympathy to the Gracies and to all Ryan's friends and loved ones.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, I'm in shock. R.I.P. Ryan.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Do they have a COD? That sucks.


It's a Brazilian prison. COD could be insulting a policeman, not paying a bribe, or just because the guards were bored.

In the max security prisons down there, they occasionally have 
"spring cleaning", where to make room, some prisoners are taken into the fields, shot, and then the fields burned. Brazil is a very lawless place. Columbia has passed it up in some ways, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

how long have u lived there?

it is bad, but not lawless 
he was alone in the cell, and his heart stopped.. maybe drugs did it, or maybe the medicines (6 in total, including controlled ones).. police had nothing to do with it...


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

hmm for some reason I find this strangely sad even though I was never a massive ryan fan. Also from the sounds of it he was acting like a thug which is not acceptable but I still reserve judgement. The day a fighter I am a massive fan of dies will be hard to take in now I think! But nethertheless RIP Ryan gracie


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

ryan gracie was a talented fighter but i know what drugs can do to a person and it is such a shame for me he was best of the gracies u might not agree but **** it.


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> how long have u lived there?
> 
> it is bad, but not lawless
> he was alone in the cell, and his heart stopped.. maybe drugs did it, or maybe the medicines (6 in total, including controlled ones).. police had nothing to do with it...


I was going to say the same thing. I think that many tranqs could be fatal especially in combo with his drugs. Thiago, thanks for all the news!


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

davidm724 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. I think that many tranqs could be fatal especially in combo with his drugs. Thiago, thanks for all the news!


It is nice to translate to everyone what's going on there in brazil.

His father spoke:


> Apesar de seu filho ser alvo de várias acusações e de ter morrido dentro de uma cela de delegacia, o pai de Ryan Gracie, o professor de jiu-jítsu Robson Gracie, disse que considera o filho um dos heróis da tradicional família. Visivelmente emocionado, ele chegou ao cemitério São João Batista, em Botafogo, Zona Sul do Rio, por volta das 2h deste domingo (16) para acompanhar o velório do atleta, que acontece na capela 3.
> 
> “Estou vindo lá de cima agora (da capela), onde meu filho está descansando, dormindo, de quimono. E eu fico vendo que a vida dele de 33 anos é uma viagem que ele encerrou há pouco tempo, que se encerrou como um herói do ringue. Alguns percalços, com algumas coisas contra, mas ele foi um dos heróis da nossa família. Ele era um Gracie”, disse Robson, logo após sair da capela. @ G1.globo.com


Even tho his son was subject to many acusations and that he died inside a jail cell, Ryan's father, the Jiu-Jitsy teacher Robson Gracie, said that he considers his son one a hero of the traditional family. Visibly emotive, he arrived at the cemetery "sao joao batista" in "Botafogo", Zone South of Rio de Janeiro, around 2am of the Sunday to be at his son's funeral that will be held at the chapel 3.

"I'm coming from up there now (the chapel), where my son is resting, sleeping, with his kimono on. And I keep seeing that his 33 years life is a trip that he ended a while ago, that ended as a hero inside the ring. Some troubles, with some things against, but he was one of our family's hero, he was a Gracie", said Robson, soon after leaving the chapel.



also, this animation should illustrate well how he was arrested...
http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/SaoPau...+PRISAO+DE+RYAN+GRACIE+SEGUNDO+A+POLICIA.html


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Sad. R.I.P.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Condolences go to the family, and it is a shame that Ryan couldn't get his life together.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Sad to hear, big waste of talent. Hope his family can cope with it well.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

*Ryan Gracie*​


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I found some interesting facts about Gracie's death in WIK. It appears the jail physician gave him a cocktail of drugs. At first they were making it sound like cocaine and other prescription drugs that Ryan took himself. But damn look at that list of shit they gave him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Gracie


----------

